# Is it possible to bench over 180kg natural?? I'm stuck



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Guys I have never touched the gear, training 20 years and my bench has just frozen at 180kg for the last year? Any ideas??diet and rest all good, 40 years old


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> Guys I have never touched the gear, training 20 years and my bench has just frozen at 180kg for the last year? Any ideas??diet and rest all good, 40 years old


lol, impressive, but not sure what advice you're going to get on this forum.

Most guys on here aren't benching 4 plates while juiced up to the eye balls


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Never fear to, umm, touch the gear? :confused1:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

8 weeks on tren ace and test p you'll be up to 200kg easy! Remember YOLO


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

what is your current routine?

the strongest natty bencher i know swears by sheiko


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

My current program is an excellent one called the Wendler 531 my squat and dead have gone up. I got a set of ten out of 200 on the deadlift, but the bench ain't moving.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm tempted but on holiday last year I spoke with a professor of sports medicine who told me that they 100% damage your health from the first time you take them??


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> My current program is an excellent one called the Wendler 531 my squat and dead have gone up. I got a set of ten out of 200 on the deadlift, but the bench ain't moving.


A lot of guys use wendlers 531.. it's a very common program

Your dead:bench ratio is way out of whack. Why is your dead so weak (relatively)? What's your squat at?


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

a lot of people seem to have a problem with getting there bench moving as quickly as their squat and dead on 5/3/1 and end up finding they need more volume and frequency for it. if ypou want to stay with 5/3/1 add in some extra benching after the OHP day. or try sheiko


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

My deadlift is 200kg for ten reps never have really focused on it, my squat is about 260 right down. I must try a single on the deadlift might get about same as squat. I'm a bodybuilder though not a powerlifter


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm tempted but on holiday last year I spoke with a professor of sports medicine who told me that they 100% damage your health from the first time you take them??


He can't endorse steroids. I don't think he wants to risk losing his reputation / licence. Watch out for any innuendos.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I will try the sheiko next..what is it?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> My deadlift is 200kg for ten reps never have really focused on it, my squat is about 260 right down. I must try a single on the deadlift might get about same as squat. I'm a bodybuilder though not a powerlifter


What are your stats?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

To me it sounds like the bench isn't the problem. The squat and deadlift are.... I would worry about them more. But you have some big potential - your lifts clearly show a genetic gift towards strength.

I like Red Viper's idea of doing extra bench on OHP day.

Would be interested to hear your bodyweight?

edit - when I said potential, I know you've been training for years already, I guess I was referring to if you added steroids.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

With a 180kg bench think you should be teaching us


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> I spoke with a professor of sports medicine who told me that they 100% damage your health from the first time you take them??


Yeah, so damaging to your health that the medical world puts men on TRT for decades....


----------



## paddy155 (Jul 4, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> Guys I have never touched the gear, training 20 years and my bench has just frozen at 180kg for the last year? Any ideas??diet and rest all good, 40 years old


Gear does help but we all know that. I can tell you from experience that you can beat good old natuarl strength. 180kg natuarl. Mate,that is good. Why not try a shake up in routine ? As of tomorrow I will be following this....

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mm2.htm


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

5 foot 9 100kg and lean, I deleted dominos from the speed dial! I have been bigger but I looked like a silverback with similar moods swings!


----------



## paddy155 (Jul 4, 2010)

Plus it's all very good been on cycle and lifting more but once the cycle ends you can not maintain lifting that weight. Are other muscle groups being neglected ? I noticed by working harder to improve my back made a considerable difference to my bench.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> 5 foot 9 100kg and lean, I deleted dominos from the speed dial! I have been bigger but I looked like a silverback with similar moods swings!


That's really impressive. I have a lot of respect for good results earned from solid natural graft.

Unfortunately I can't offer much advice as when I was natural I got well and truly stuck at 130kg bench!


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> I will try the sheiko next..what is it?


it is a powerlifting routine, well technically a series of routines all with the same principles, designed by russian powerlifting coach Boris Sheiko

but you said that you are a bodybuilder not a powerlifter (i had assumed otherwise) so it may not be suitable for you


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Funny enough my standing press is 120kg...so I might up the weighted dips


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I will give any programme a go, good to shake it up. Will give the sheiko a blast next. Strength tip: separate cardio from weights, found that worked.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that your one rep max ?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Is that actually bodybuilder lean or GOMAD lean? Either way, good job.

Is it just one phase of the lift that you struggle with?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Paddy 155 I just read your link in bodybuilding.com, very strange programme, but I will give it a go, very strange, but then again I found wearing a hoodie makes me stronger, so I will give it a go


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lokken, yeah just the lifting bit ha ha! I don't know what you mean but I can see good abs, which is good enough for an owl fella like me??


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Later guys and thanks for the ideas, will let you know what happens.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

How many calories are you on? Might be an idea to up them, just incase there to low. Also, it took me a while to hit 200kg, I got stuck at 170 for ages. To pass it I added more weight and resorted to only being able to push out 3 reps, once I hit 5 reps I added 1.25 kg either side which normally put me down to 3 reps max again and just repeated. But I think my diet was a major factor for me, as I gained nearly 2 stone between 170kg and 200kg. But if I was going for the bodybuilder look I don't think I would of ever gotten to that point


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

SK50 said:


> A lot of guys use wendlers 531.. it's a very common program
> 
> Your dead:bench ratio is way out of whack. Why is your dead so weak (relatively)? What's your squat at?


His Deads are 200 for ten, his bench is 180 for 1. What planet are you on? That's not a weak deadlift at all even in comparison to his bench?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Could be, I do a fair bit of running so might put that on hold too..I run because I just like it and it definitely leans you out...dominos here I come!!only kidding


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I will talk to my missus re putting up some pics of me...I'm new to smartphones, they are bloody addictive!!


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow I missed the 10 reps too! What would that make your 1rm deadlift op?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have to tell you that 10 by 200 was bloody brutal tough, even tweaked my back. Not surprised Jon pal sigmarrson died doing high rep deadlift... Brutal


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

36-26 said:


> His Deads are 200 for ten, his bench is 180 for 1. What planet are you on? That's not a weak deadlift at all even in comparison to his bench?


I missed the 10 reps.

So that probably puts him about 260 - which is fair - he could be pushing 300 though unless he is just a natural bencher.

Planet: Earth. You?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

If i was stuck on that weight ide look to increase my rep range at 160- 8-10reps or 170

6-8 reps,,hit those and youl see progress at 180 for reps.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

or as another alternative you could try the ed coan bench routine. it can be brutal on your shoulder though


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Have you ever done paused reps, pin press they helped me push past 180kg.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

My reps for bench are paused as the guys I train with don't count any other type of reps. I don't use a bench shirt or any other devices guys are fooling themselves with. I train in Pure Gym and the bars aren't great for heavy lifting, good value though.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know what the pin press is???


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> I don't know what the pin press is???


basically paused reps off the saftey bars in a power rack


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Will youtube it thanks. Strength tip: 50% squats ass to grass, 50% just below parallel.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Noodles1976 said:


> I have to tell you that 10 by 200 was bloody brutal tough, even tweaked my back. Not surprised Jon pal sigmarrson died doing high rep deadlift... Brutal


He would have died anyway. He just happened to be dead lifting at the time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Noodles1976 said:


> I don't know what the pin press is???


Are you failing at the top or the bottom of the press?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Got 190kg about 4 inches off my chest


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Why aren't you competing with a squat/bench of them numbers natural?

What are you weighing?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Why aren't you competing with a squat/bench of them numbers natural?
> 
> What are you weighing?


In or around 100kg, powerlifting training is just a bit boring for me and I must be too vain! I just enjoy the training and want to look and feel good. I'm natural so I give some bigger chemically assisted guys a bit of a surprise in the gym when they see a ton of wheels moving. Very funny the other day, I had 100kg on the ground in front of me and a steroid monster asked was I finished deadlifting, just before I cleaned it and shoulder pressed it standing for 10 clean reps...yeah I was laughing inside, immature I know but give me a break I am an old geezer!!


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

You seem very arrogant and immature for a 20 year+ veteran of lifting.

So apparently you're on 180kg Bench @ 100kg, lean enough so you can see your abs. Maybe you should try bulking then? Upping the calories, seems like a no brainer doesn't it? Though not too much, I think you're already quite full of **** as you stand. No offence.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Noodles1976 said:


> In or around 100kg, powerlifting training is just a bit boring for me and I must be too vain! I just enjoy the training and want to look and feel good. I'm natural so I give some bigger chemically assisted guys a bit of a surprise in the gym when they see a ton of wheels moving. Very funny the other day, I had 100kg on the ground in front of me and a steroid monster asked was I finished deadlifting, just before I cleaned it and shoulder pressed it standing for 10 clean reps...yeah I was laughing inside, immature I know but give me a break I am an old geezer!!


Where do you train? I'm looking for someone to train with now and again. Your lifts are better than mine by a bit but we're both natty.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's a lad in my gym who is the current world bench press champ at 80kg bodyweight. His best lift is 195kg and he's completely natty. There is a video up on youtube we took of him training where he presses 140kg for 19 reps.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lokken said:


> You seem very arrogant and immature for a 20 year+ veteran of lifting.
> 
> So apparently you're on 180kg Bench @ 100kg, lean enough so you can see your abs. Maybe you should try bulking then? Upping the calories, seems like a no brainer doesn't it? Though not too much, I think you're already quite full of **** as you stand. No offence.


you wish, I'm afraid all true


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Where do you train? I'm looking for someone to train with now and again. Your lifts are better than mine by a bit but we're both natty.


Sure I'm in Belfast city centre, anytime, be my guest. Lokken is welcome too for a real Northern Irish welcome ha ha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Noodles1976, why don't you join the UKM lifting league. We will need videos of your feats of strength though :thumb:


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> @Noodles1976, why don't you join the UKM lifting league. We will need videos of your feats of strength though :thumb:


I will look at that, thanks. Good abs there


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> @Noodles1976, why don't you join the UKM lifting league. We will need videos of your feats of strength though :thumb:


Forgot to say great deadlift there, very impressive. Best I have seen was a guy called Maurice O'Connor from Limerick, 315kg at 73kg bw all natural and 45 years old. Think it was a European record. A real gent too.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Noodles1976 said:


> Sure I'm in Belfast city centre, anytime, be my guest. Lokken is welcome too for a real Northern Irish welcome ha ha


I'm middle England unfortunately.


----------

